# muriate of potash in a tea



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

ok i know muriate of potash is debatable on if its a true organic. way i see it if it occurs naturally & harvested correctly then its organic in my book.

alright, so this tea i made is for my veggie garden & wanted 2 bump up the "K". muriate of potash is KCl (potassium chloride-a salt) & i will only be doing this one time so im not concerned w/ build up. i am concerned w/ the chloride. if tea is let to brew for three days will the chloride oxidize to chlorine then just disipate? tea is circulated in a 55g drum w/ a 600gph pump 12 hrs on & 12 off. its on a timer w/ pool. also air is injected via a venturi on outlet side of pump.

tea recipe 

55g de-chlorinated water
2 cups blackstrap
1/2# muriate of potash 0-0-60
2 cups terracycle guano mix 5-3-4
4 cups cow poo/humus
1/2 cup epsom salt
3oz azomite


a 1/2# of muriate in soil will cover 100 sqft. my garden is 500 sqft. 

thanks

DFW


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2009)

> i am concerned w/ the chloride. if tea is let to brew for three days will the chloride oxidize to chlorine then just disipate?


Sorry, DFW, but I don't have a clue.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

> 1/2# muriate of potash 0-0-60


is that 1/2 a cup?


----------



## umbra (Aug 21, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> is that 1/2 a cup?



I think its 1/2 lb


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 22, 2009)

That sounds like a nice little concoction Doc...   I'm not much of a chemist but are you thinking of chlorimide when you wonder if the element turns to chlorine?  From my unstanding the chloride in tap water is not the reactive element chlorine, instead it is a unreactive element commonly found in seawater. In freshwater, it is present, but in very small amounts. So, basically it is not the same thing as chlorine.  Chlorimide (also called chloramine) is a form of chlorine commonly used as a water sanitizer in tap water.  Tap water is usually treated with chlorimide/chloramine or chlorine.  

Hope this helps...


----------

